# does anyone make



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

These outfits to sell? I have a 6 month old 7 1/2 lbs female that I want to dress up. 

Please post some samples or email me at:
[email protected]


Thanks


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I make bandanas, pouches, blankets, and I have made harness but only for boys.. I have also made baby t-shirts into jammies for Gadget...


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

do you have a websit that I can see? I'd like to get a t-shirt or something cutsie.

Thanks


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Mia's mom also makes nice dresses and harnasses for girls !!

you have to look in chihuahua crafts !! she posted a lot ......

i ordered a few outfits from her :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks NAT!!! (p.s. - can't wait for you to see the pink w/white polka-dots - it's so cute-lol)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey no teasing :evil: i want to take a peek  

kisses nat


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

ok, I want the Studed" Hoochie Poochie Halter Dress & Diva halter...can the diva one have an added stud to it like the hoochie poochie one? This way I can use it as a harness/leash as well. 

Let me know if you can do this and how soon. I have paypal. She is about 7 1/2 lbs, so I would want one that fits at least 8lbs.

Thanks
Lorene


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Sophies Mom,

I would love to make you the outfits. Actually, both outfits have a D-Ring so they can be used with a leash. Just so you know, I do make matching leashes too!! te, he!!! You can email me at [email protected] so I can send you the measurement chart. 

I am working on getting a "business" checking account set up - so I can recieve pay pal. So far other cutomers have sent me checks, but understand that some may not want to go that way. 

Anyway, look forward to getting an email from you!! Thanks, again, Traci!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Nat,

Te He :twisted: Aren't I a little Devil!!!! LOL

I will take some pics tonight!!! 

Are you sure you don't want to wait and be suprised?? LOL :twisted: 

Traci


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Please post the photos here - if Nat doesn't mind. I want to see. I plan to order some things too.

Thanks!! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

well i DO mind !!! :wink: just kidding .......

and NO , i don't want to be surprised  

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, Nat.....

If you don't mind me posting --- I have Vienna's dress ready. I will make a new post for it. 

Thanks, Traci


----------

